# Scotland -views on dealers



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

We are considering buying a new motorhome from Perthshire caravans - never used them before and a bit worried about after sales service etc. anyone got any views?
thanks - we don't have so many choices in Scotland and I am aware that some of the dealers up here wont do any warranty work if you didn't buy from them.
Any thoughts
Grateful as always

Frankie


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Knowepark at Livingston

I have bought 2 M/H of them and the service has been very good.

rrusty


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

Most definitely Knowepark caravans. After sales service is excellent. I have always used them


----------



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

*Scottish Dealers*

Perthshire will only work on a Motothome if you bought from them. We have used Knowepark for various jobs and found them to be very helpful and accomodatiing and I would have no hesitation about buying from them in future.

I have also had some dealings with the Birtley Branch of Brownhills who are fantastic they have bent over backwards to solve some issues w had with the Burstner Elegance we bought from their Newark Branch. Terrific customer service.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Even though Perthshire Caravans are Burstner dealers they will not do any work at all on my motorhome because I didn't buy it from them - this even includes refusing to fit accessories that I purchased from them!!
However if you buy from them then you shouldn't have this problem and their spares people are excellent.
I have used Knowepark and find them really good - nothing is too much trouble for them. They fitted my Gaslow system recently and as well as demonstrating everything to me and taking me to the garage to show me how to do the first fill they even called me on my mobile at the campsite in the evening to check that I was happy with what they had done = excellent service.


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for replies. Problem is that we want to buy the Bolero and KNowepark who are near to me, don't sell them. I know they do the Bessacar but we want the Bolero.
One problem is at the moment our usual Dealer (Motorhome Scotland - who are fantastic!) can't get replies from Swift as they are on holiday so can't track down what we need. Perthshire have one in stock but I am concerned about warranty work. I don't want to ahve to travel 160 mils round trip to have any repairs done.
I know we could wait but with the expected price increase and no price promise we have really to act now to save the extra £4000.
Ohhhhh what to do!!!!
thaks again
Frankie


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

MHF being the generally polite & civilised place it is, I don't wish to start slagging anyone off. I'll get my wrist slapped :wink:

Perthshire Caravans. I won't ever be buying a van from them. The spares & accessory shop however in my opinion is excellent & most helpfull.

Knowepark. I did'nt find a van there that I wanted but found the staff to be helpfull & courteous. The shop also is also very good.

Good luck in your quest. Dave.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I have tried to buy a van from Perthshire several times,never been offered a good deal,each time their prices were at least five grand above Brownhills,so its a no brainer for me,besides,Birtley is just as handy for warranty work and a lot more helpful.
seamus.


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

I also enquired about purchasing a motorhome from Perthshire and found there attitude awful, i ended up at Brownhills newark.

I wont even buy accessories from perthshire


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Perthshire I would not give them the time of day, once they have your money they don't want to know you. We bought our first MH from them after sales are not worth tuppence. We have now bought a new MH and any time we go into Perthshire the bloke that sold us our van from them turns his back on us.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

when we were looking to buy our first van (only last year) the guy from Perthshire tried spinning us all sorts of half-truths (about not much difference in level of winterisation etc) to get us to buy what they obviously wanted rid of. End result was we walked away and wouldn't trust them enough to go back.
They may be a family business but honesty is everything when you are spending that much money
Chris


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Capital motorcaravans is where we got ours (and take it for service/mot/advice etc every year). I don't know if they would have a Bolero though as they are Explorer group

edit to add: I saw this thread on the 'new posts' bit and it wasn't until after I'd posted that I realised it was in a specific Swift thread. Apologies if it is irrelevant  (but they do have used 'vans of all makes)


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

We bought our motorhome from PC in December last year. Got a trade in price a couple of grand higher than the market value on our van. Got the SE kit fitted free. List price on the new van.
There were a few initial dificulties with some minor points which they sorted on the spot when I took it back for advice. There followed the usual round of teething waranty issues which were all dealt with.
Having had the van a while now a couple of other warranty issues have appeared so we will see how they do this time and I'll post bac here.
Incidently as for aftersales (by that I presume you mean warranty work) You can have that done at any authorised Swift deaer. Does not have to be where you purchased it.


----------



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

bought our first Swift Sundance 630L brand new from PC, they even picked Up our caravan from Hoddom castle in Annan, got a good trade in as well. The moorhome was a bit of a bugger due to the bad build quality a, however they always put things right. We got it serviced at MHS and they were quite good for servicing. We changed our Sundance in for a 2 year old Burstner Eleganze and got a cracking deal, staff are quite good, especially parts, so all in all I would recommend Perthshire caravans for a motorhome!


----------



## Bessy510 (Apr 18, 2008)

We have bought new vans from three of the Scottish dealers and would recommend Knowepark but wouldn't go back to Perthshire under any circumstances.


----------



## Bessy510 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Scottish Dealers*

Recently on holiday in the Aberdeen area when our habitation water pump failed.
Dyce Caravans of Aberdeen got us back and running within a few hours.
A good company to deal with (unlike some others !).
Thanks to Ian and Alan.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> We bought our motorhome from PC in December last year. Got a trade in price a couple of grand higher than the market value on our van. Got the SE kit fitted free. List price on the new van.
> There were a few initial dificulties with some minor points which they sorted on the spot when I took it back for advice. There followed the usual round of teething waranty issues which were all dealt with.
> Having had the van a while now a couple of other warranty issues have appeared so we will see how they do this time and I'll post bac here.
> Incidently as for aftersales (by that I presume you mean warranty work) You can have that done at any authorised Swift deaer. Does not have to be where you purchased it.


I said I'd post back on how Perthshire Caravans faired with my warranty jobs this time. Well, three out of three failures.

The first was the old sink draining too slowly chestnut again - failed to improve.

The second was a faulty valve on the outside shower - one month on still no contact to say part arrived in stock. Why could they not just borrow one from one of their vans to get me sorted. -Fail

Thirdly, habitation would not run from the vehicle battery. Gave me some flannel about how it wasn't wired to do this as it would drain the vehicle battery flat. I asked Sargent on this very forum for advice and he pointed me right to the problem which i fixed in minutes. So failed again Perthshire Caravans.

To give them their due though I has a slight coming together with a Beemers wing mirror causing a 4" hole in the offside skin. They fixed this superbly so it's as good as new. Cost my insurers £300 and me my £200 excess though.

Bob


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*swift m/h*

Hi i got my bessie from Knowepark and have had no problems with any work needing done i think every dealer has the same problem they are willing to fix things but cannot get the spares to do so therefore i would not hesitate to go again to Knowepark also they are not that far away to get things done you say they dont do the bolero my bessie is made by swift so why not the bolero ???? i am baffled JAKS


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

*Scottish Dealers*

I,ve bought 2 vans from Perthshire Caravans and had excellent service on both occasions.Previous posters are correct John in the sales shop is superb, nothing is too much trouble for him.Shop is well stocked and prices are keen.

Mike


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Knowepark so far, are quite simply excellent. No hard selling, I also got transparency and honesty with regards to the fiat problems before I parted with my final settlement (95% of the balance!), and everything was done to time, without a hitch. I got a massive discount on a brand new (well over 10%).

Since buying the motorhome, I have been back for the LPG installaton, alarm and immobiliser, and currently my Sat and TV is being installed. Have been given discounts on various parts due to the overall business wth them.

To be fair, not had to test them as everything has been great more or less.

Good luck!

Gary.


----------

